# Physiotherapy on medical card



## Allen (21 Dec 2009)

Does a medical card entitle you to free Physiotherapy treatment if it is recommended by a GP?


----------



## Darthvadar (21 Dec 2009)

Yes.... You can have physio at the hospital via a GP referral... You'll probably have to wait a while though... Most have waiting lists... 

Darth....


----------



## Allen (23 Dec 2009)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Darthvadar (25 Dec 2009)

You're welcome, Allen...

You could ring around a few hospitals... You may be treated a bit quicker if you're prepared to travel a bit...

Darth...


----------



## Sindyc (26 Dec 2009)

The Mater normaly have places fairly quickly may fit you in if you phone them


----------



## Mommah (26 Dec 2009)

Alot of the GP physiotherapy services are now provided by the primary care centres, locally.
There is usually a waiting list of around 6 weeks to 2 months. But it is free.
Look up www.hse.ie for services in your area.


----------

